# Just TOO funny....



## headlemk

Granny pin cushion


----------



## Barbara Ann

Oh! That is too cute!


----------



## Dohuga

OMGosh! I love this! Would be so great in the office of someone who does acupuncture, wouldn't it? I really have to have one of these on my sewing table!


----------



## Beebee

This is just amazing - what a conversation piece. Love it.


----------



## JodiLynn60

Oh, this is just fabulous!
Do you have a pattern you can share, or tell us where to get one?


----------



## knitnpurlchick

That is toooo cute. Very nice work. I too would like to make one. If you can, please tell us where we can find the pattern.


----------



## Naneast

Very cute!


----------



## headlemk

JodiLynn60 said:


> Oh, this is just fabulous!
> Do you have a pattern you can share, or tell us where to get one?


I just saw the pic. I think the pattern is on Ravelry.


----------



## KatStabe

That is too cute!


----------



## TammyK

Love it!


----------



## PurpleFi

Ouch!


----------



## babybop

So cute. Love it.


----------



## eshlemania

Love it! Love it! Gonna look that one up.


----------



## dachsmom

LOVE IT!


----------



## JOJOKNITS

Thankyou for showing us, sooo funny!


----------



## Gypsycream

I saw this this morning, can't remember where now. Made me laugh!!


----------



## shirley323759

Love the expression on her face. so cute.


----------



## sewnhair

Dohuga said:


> OMGosh! I love this! Would be so great in the office of someone who does acupuncture, wouldn't it? I really have to have one of these on my sewing table!


I agree!!! Too, too cute!!!


----------



## Sandiego

Hilarious!!!! Lol!!! Too cute! ;0)


----------



## Stitchtogether

this granny wants one


----------



## knitgirl389

that is so awesome! what a great gift that would make.


----------



## tryalot

Brilliant, she reminds me of Granny Clampett of the Beverly Hill billies. Wonder what she would have made of it?


----------



## birsss

Love it, very cute.


----------



## Mtolive45

This is priceless.........

Pattern is on Ravelry...it is in German but there is an english translation:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autsch---das-etwas-andere-nadelkissen--


----------



## CathyAnn

Love it!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## randado

This is [email protected]@ :lol:


----------



## Augustgran

That is too cute for words


----------



## butterweed

Oh, is that ever priceless. I had to have one. Only $6.50 on Ravelry. Thanks so much for posting.

Robin in MA


----------



## patocenizo

Madre de Dios!!! Ay Dios Mio...mucho too funny...love it, love it!!!


----------



## bae

:lol:


----------



## kiwiannie

Adorable,it's awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ursulac

Love it


----------



## Lynda M Otvos

Very cute. Love the way she stands-unusual for a pincushion to be oriented vertically in my experience.


----------



## Keeweegirl

I just completely love it - great work!


----------



## Fishy

always trying to find my pins its great


----------



## kyriakoulla

Nice Idea


----------



## Pattyhayw

Too funny! That's great!


----------



## ashworthml

I love it,I have to knit my mum one.She is a dress maker and a knitter too


----------



## smoke

love it love it


----------



## Chezl

You could use a voodoo doll as a pincushion. Just make it to look like someone you don't like.


----------



## bichon

That is so cute. You do beautiful work.


----------



## Ann745

Definitely want one! Please share where we can purchase or obtain patterns. This would be a cute gift throughout the year for anyone. Would even be a cute voodoo doll. Haha


----------



## KnittingSquare

She is to cute my sister is going to love it...along with the other things I've knitted her for christmas lol


----------



## lois wadewitz

I would love to have her. Reminds me of me. How do I get her? Would love to have.


----------



## journey7

thanks for sharing - it's truly adorable. I'd love one too.


----------



## LunaDragon

That is too cute! I want one.


----------



## Katsch

I want one


----------



## scottishlass

Just wonderful--well done


----------



## Nelly 58

Made me laugh. Love it


----------



## happycrafter

I love it, if I saw that at a craft fair there's no way I could walk by I would have to buy it for sure.


----------



## louisezervas

Soooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tookie

That is the cutest thing.Just love it.


----------



## DEE DEE

headlemk said:


> Granny pin cushion


Delightfully adorable.


----------



## bretsfp

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dolores angleton

Now thats really adorable.


----------



## Tomasina

Cute, cute, cute!



headlemk said:


> Granny pin cushion


----------



## hajra

Very cute.


----------



## lneighbors3

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

That is a hoot!!!

Lynne


----------



## helenlou

headlemk said:


> JodiLynn60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this is just fabulous!
> Do you have a pattern you can share, or tell us where to get one?
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw the pic. I think the pattern is on Ravelry.
Click to expand...

I just posted the same link today. It is on Ravelry and it is called 'ouch". It is at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ouch---a-somewhat-different-pincushion--


----------



## blizz61

OH, I have so got to buy that pattern! Sewing is always a pain in my bustle, as well.


----------



## bonbf3

Very cute!


----------



## Grandma11

Love it


----------



## animal lover

How freakin' cute is that!!


----------



## smoke

are you going to share the pattern?


----------



## cullenbe

Indeed, just too funny!


----------



## Ranji

This is hilarious! Lovvit!!!!


----------



## Valjean

Not seen one of those before!! Just love it!!!!


----------



## christine flo

what fun


----------



## JudyRett

Love it! Love it! Love it!


----------



## 29426

how funny! thanks for sharing.


----------



## jaml

That is so cute!!!


----------



## nancyannin

That is so clever. And the detail - little eyeglasses, buttons on her sweater - it's all so well done. I love it!


----------



## Bonnie7591

That is too cute


----------



## josephinemiller

I love her. She is adorable!


----------



## sharmend

Adorable!


----------



## SilverWeb

Wow! Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## missjg

I love it! Want one!


----------



## sues4hrts

Adorable! I don't have the patience, but commend those that do!


----------



## drenzi

Too cute!


----------



## crafty jeanie

I love it


----------



## Muddyann

I love it.


----------



## jonibee

I like the expression on Granny's face ..like "Yow or Ow" you got me where it doesn't show...


----------



## Mumah

Love it ,love it, no wonder she has that look on her face with all those pins in her bback side lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad

I love Granny!


----------



## Ginny K

Perfect. I wish I had better knitting skills to do that.


----------



## denisejh

Headlemk-Wouldn't you love to have the pattern for that?!! That is truely a work of art. Denise


----------



## donnaxray

TOOOO CUTE


----------



## snoopylover

That is just darling!


----------



## monic1953

JodiLynn60 said:


> Oh, this is just fabulous!
> Do you have a pattern you can share, or tell us where to get one?


I would love to have this pattern. I know a few people I would knit it for.

Anyone has the pattern.

If you do could you please email me the information

Monique
[email protected]


----------



## breeze075

Almost seems "voodoo-ish"


----------



## Mtolive45

Pattern is on Ravelry...it is in German but there is an english translation:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autsch---das-etwas-andere-nadelkissen--



monic1953 said:


> JodiLynn60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this is just fabulous!
> Do you have a pattern you can share, or tell us where to get one?
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have this pattern. I know a few people I would knit it for.
> 
> Anyone has the pattern.
> 
> If you do could you please email me the information
> 
> Monique
> [email protected]
Click to expand...


----------



## denisejh

Mtolive45-Yhere is a line at the bottom of the descriprion that says for the English version, click here. I clicked and got the Ravelry page for the pattern in english. The pattern costs 5.00 Euro. If you pay through paypal, it will convert. Denise


----------



## Janeway

Barbara Ann said:


> Oh! That is too cute!


Hi BA hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving.

Yes, this is too cute! Think it might be difficult to make or does anyone know yet?


----------



## denisejh

Oh YEAH!! I bought the pattern (in English). It's 24 pages written out and with lots of pictures. 5.00 Euro comes out to about $6.55 US so not a bad price. This will be fun. Denise


----------



## deshka

cute, but it looks too much like me.


----------



## emandskysmom

yes the pattern is on Ravelry


----------



## Isabel

My d-i-l is an acupuncturist, I must make that for her!


----------



## Nancylynn1946

Wonderful. Must make one. Will look on Ravelry.


----------



## yona

So cute!


----------



## Valanteen

That made my day!


----------



## ctcookie

Too Cute!


----------



## kidbear

Oh my this is great


----------



## LinJurm

I LOVE it!!! So cute!


----------



## gmcmullen

How adorable. I love it.


----------



## carolyn tolo

Mtolive45 said:


> Pattern is on Ravelry...it is in German but there is an english translation:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autsch---das-etwas-andere-nadelkissen--
> 
> 
> 
> monic1953 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JodiLynn60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this is just fabulous!
> Do you have a pattern you can share, or tell us where to get one?
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have this pattern. I know a few people I would knit it for.
> 
> Anyone has the pattern.
> 
> If you do could you please email me the information
> 
> Monique
> [email protected]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I would love to use this pattern. I am a member of Ravelry but they did not honor my password---so---I changed passwords 5 times, and they didn't honor any of them either.

I will try again later.

I need this pattern.

Carolyn


----------



## grma16

OUCH. I love it.


----------



## Byrdgal

That is so cute!!!! Love the granny!!


----------



## Roe

That is just soooo funny!


----------



## Joycie48

OMG that is really cute!


----------



## Patty Sutter

Now thats cute.


----------



## Damama

That is so funny! Thank you.


----------



## CaroleJS

It looked too adorable, I went on line and bought it. It will look good with my vintage wood Rocking chair pin cushion.


----------



## Lutie2

Love this one


----------



## Knitalonggrace

Just joined the website and your pin cushion was the first thing I saw. She is absolutely adorable, and so well made! I love her!


----------



## Revan

I love what you did!! Do you have a pattern?


----------



## marianikole

Love it,


----------



## beverlyl

That is so cute!!!!


----------



## joycevv

Love her!


----------



## campdually

Way too cute. I'd buy one of those


----------



## run4fittness

love it!


----------



## Offagain

deshka said:


> cute, but it looks too much like me.


Me too, especially when I just come in from gardening. :lol: It looks too fiddly for me to knit, so someone else should get cracking and we will all buy one!!


----------



## Tove

Such a great pattern, I have it but not started yet.....so funny


----------



## rose54

just wonderfull.


----------



## Lindylou22

That is so cute!...I just love it!!...Wtg!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beignet

Love it!


----------



## Hannelore

Her expression says it all. Very cute.


----------



## jacqui_c

That's great. Makes ya giggle.


----------



## elainjoyce

To Cute! Love it!


----------



## samazon

How cute is that :-D :thumbup:


----------



## wira

Haha i love that its so beautiful as well as funny keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## nanaof3

Im gonna start off by saying...."Poor Granny"..then add this is to funny...


----------



## Southern Perl

That is just too cute!


----------



## peanutpatty

Funny, this is what I feel like some days (lol)!


----------



## Mercedes Chung

soooooooooooooo adorable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mercedes Chung

hi, I just found a pattern on ravelry.com -- an old lady tea cozy by Loly Fuertes for $4.50. This pattern is also very cute but it isn't the same as this old lady pin cushion. I will keep searching for it. Hopefully, I can find it. I'll let you all know once I find it.


----------



## MojoMa56

She is simply fabulous. Please share the pattern source!?!


----------



## headlemk

MojoMa56 said:


> She is simply fabulous. Please share the pattern source!?!


I found it on Ravelry.com


----------



## carolyn tolo

I have reset my Ravelry password 7 times now. And even tried to re-join Ravelry.

I don't think I am going to get this pattern to buy.


----------



## carolyn tolo

MojoMa 56,

I like your little ballerina mouse on your avatar.


----------



## Aunt Nay

:thumbup: I love it! Both an aching back and the acupuncture to fix it in one soft sculpture. Genius!


----------



## Margie1

Too adorable. Where did you get the pattern? I collect pin cushions and have made a few, but not this cute!!! Margie


----------



## ireneofnc

The detailing on this item seems quite a challenge. Kuddos to the maker of this cute pin cushion! I can see these been sold quite successfully at a craft show!


----------



## Learnin'Lady

Way too funny!! Love it!


----------



## peanutpatty

I found the pattern on Ravelry. Searched "Old Lady Pincushion" and came up with nothing. Tried simply "Pincushion and scrolled down and found it. The price is in Euros, and I don't know how to figure that one out (will have to ask my banker daughter).


----------



## sulabhasabnis1953

ilike it--!


----------



## knitwitconnie

AWESOME granny! I want one. Good job.


----------



## Scrags

Absolutely adorable . Thank you for sharing scrags


----------



## Rhodidodi

Brilliant! I love it!!!


----------



## berandia06

What a great conversation piece that could make.


----------



## busiucarol

Too cute! Perfect for granny's sewing table


----------



## i knit

hehe just adorable!


----------



## jgarrett28

I made this I get all kinds of compliments!


----------



## Roses and cats

LOL! now that is too cute!


----------



## settermom

OMG! Just too cute for words. Best pin cushion I have ever seen.


----------



## patocenizo

Is this in English?


helenlou said:


> I just posted the same link today. It is on Ravelry and it is called 'ouch". It is at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ouch---a-somewhat-different-pincushion--


----------



## TexasKnitem

Oh that's cute!!


----------



## patocenizo

Can you tell me where you bought the pattern in English?


denisejh said:


> Oh YEAH!! I bought the pattern (in English). It's 24 pages written out and with lots of pictures. 5.00 Euro comes out to about $6.55 US so not a bad price. This will be fun. Denise


----------



## jmewin

So cute!!


----------



## NewKnitter15

LOL!


----------



## Ornyorny

Salve, ma si possono avere le spiegazioni? Grazie


----------



## Marny CA

If only money was easier to come by ... I'd buy.


----------



## Marny CA

My cookie jar is an ole granny wearing reading glasses - and a gift from my children many moons ago.

The pincushion is adorable but if I bought the pattern it wouldn't mean making it - so will have to sadly opt out. Just look, don't buy. Bye!


----------



## Marny CA

Ravelry - name is gitwerg - English and another language - $6.08USD


----------



## Munchn

Oh wow! That is way toooo fun.


----------



## VivienV70

[No message]


----------

